# a story for all those that think cats will kill rabbits.



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

had bobby and maisie in their big run yesterday, rusty wondered what was going on so went and had a look. he went up to the bars to have maisie hop over and sniff him and what does he do? RUNS OFF! silly cat is scared of them!

last time i had bobz on the lead he chased rusty as he wanted to say hello but rusty was scared ha


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

My kitty runs off too 

I wouldn't ever leave them unsupervised because there is a risk but most cats (unless they are true farm/country cats) wouldn't look twice at a rabbit


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

My cats are also scared of my rabbits.  It's dogs that will attack rabbits!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Best not to take the risk though eh? I mean it's not _your_ life you are risking is it? One of my dogs is 100% trustworthy around small furries and kids, but I would never actually risk it without me there to supervise. Things go wrong in the blink of an eye, and you can never get inside an animal's head to know what it is going to do next - especially an animal whose instinct is to catch and kill stuff.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i leave them unsupervised then the rabbits are safely in their runs, but never ever would i leave them unsupervised when the rabbits are in the garden, because im scared maisie might eat the cats  haha


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I see Wobbles is on the "I know all, praise be to me" warpath again


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Best not to take the risk though eh? I mean it's not _your_ life you are risking is it? One of my dogs is 100% trustworthy around small furries and kids, but I would never actually risk it without me there to supervise. Things go wrong in the blink of an eye, and you can never get inside an animal's head to know what it is going to do next - especially an animal whose instinct is to catch and kill stuff.


as an *EXERIENCED* cat owner im an expert at reading their body language thank you very much! as they are in a run this makes them not at risk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I see Wobbles is on the "I know all, praise be to me" warpath again


And like a puff of smoke they are gone again, not bad huh :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I see Wobbles is on the "I know all, praise be to me" warpath again


luckily she has now been banned, how dare she insinuate that i dont know what my cats are doing, she has never owned cats so she knows nothing.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> And like a puff of smoke they are gone again, not bad huh :lol:


I wonder if she's secretly a genie? If so, I know what my first wish would be, that she would _feck off_ permanently :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> luckily she has now been banned, how dare she insinuate that i dont know what my cats are doing, she has never owned cats so she knows nothing.


She was already banned though, and then came back. I hope this one's permanent.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My dog is superbly wonderful around the rabbits, he has grown up with them & I have no problem in trusting him around them. Well, i cannot trust him around their food bowls or litter trays cos he tends to enjoy that side of owning rabbits immensely


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> She was already banned though, and then came back. I hope this one's permanent.


I feel really sorry for all her animals. In a way by having her posting here we can kind of keep in check what she's doing to a degree.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I wonder if she's secretly a genie? If so, I know what my first wish would be, that she would _feck off_ permanently :lol:


i wish i could like this times 1 billon ha



Rabbitmonkee said:


> She was already banned though, and then came back.


unfortunately! ha



Rabbitmonkee said:


> I hope this one's permanent.


dont we all!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I wonder if she's secretly a genie? If so, I know what my first wish would be, that she would _feck off_ permanently :lol:


We can but hope, although I have her on ignore so have been laughing at everyone talking to themselves :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopside said:


> My dog is superbly wonderful around the rabbits, he has grown up with them & I have no problem in trusting him around them. Well, i cannot trust him around their food bowls or litter trays cos he tends to enjoy that side of owning rabbits immensely


My old dog was like that, he loved nothing better than rummaging in the litter tray for a snack. I don't have my dog anymore (RIP) but I do now have a toddler who has taken over this role with the litter tray and food. Only today the litter tray was carried in from the kitchen to the living room to be tippe upside down on the carpet within minutes of me hoovering...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kammie said:


> My old dog was like that, he loved nothing better than rummaging in the litter tray for a snack. I don't have my dog anymore (RIP) but I do now have a toddler who has taken over this role with the litter tray and food. Only today the litter tray was carried in from the kitchen to the living room to be tippe upside down on the carpet within minutes of me hoovering...


Sounds like my beggers ha ha


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Kammie said:


> I feel really sorry for all her animals. In a way by having her posting here we can kind of keep in check what she's doing to a degree.


True, but my 2nd wish would be the animals are removed from her care and she never gets any more 



B3rnie said:


> We can but hope, although I have her on ignore so have been laughing at everyone talking to themselves :lol:


Isn't that the first sign of madness :scared: :arf:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> True, but my 2nd wish would be the animals are removed from her care and she never gets any more
> 
> Isn't that the first sign of madness :scared: :arf:


If only the animals could be removed from her but the RSPCA are worse than usless so wouldn't even bother to investigate.

As for madness isn't everyone on this forum mad? Who in their right mind would open up their home to smelly, hairy, disobediant, snoring, greedy ani... oh wait thats just my partner...nevermind.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

There seems to be a problem here between Wobbles and one or two other members, replying to her is like fueling a fire it would be far easier should anyone have a problem with her to add them to your ignore list.............best wishes...........Chris.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

raggs said:


> There seems to be a problem here between Wobbles and one or two other members, replying to her is like fueling a fire it would be far easier should anyone have a problem with her to add them to your ignore list.............best wishes...........Chris.


how do i do this?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Kammie said:


> If only the animals could be removed from her but the RSPCA are worse than usless so wouldn't even bother to investigate.
> 
> As for madness isn't everyone on this forum mad? Who in their right mind would open up their home to smelly, hairy, disobediant, snoring, greedy ani... oh wait thats just my partner...nevermind.


Ohh your poor partner, don't you love them even a little bit? :lol:



raggs said:


> There seems to be a problem here between Wobbles and one or two other members, replying to her is like fueling a fire it would be far easier should anyone have a problem with her to add them to your ignore list.............best wishes...........Chris.


To be fair, I think it's more than one or two. Would it not be better to ban her permanently as she's caused a number of upsets and inflamed a lot of the cat members?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

If you go to QUICK LINKS-EDIT OPTIONS-in SETTINGS & OPTIONS you will see EDIT IGNORE LIST.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh your poor partner, don't you love them even a little bit? :lol:
> 
> To be fair, I think it's more than one or two. Would it not be better to ban her permanently as she's caused a number of upsets and inflamed a lot of the cat members?


He's good for some things I suppose... I mean the grass won't cut itself will it?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

raggs said:


> If you go to QUICK LINKS-EDIT OPTIONS-in SETTINGS & OPTIONS you will see EDIT IGNORE LIST.


all done


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Kammie said:


> He's good for some things I suppose... I mean the grass won't cut itself will it?


Glad to know he has some uses, although he may not appreciate it so much :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

raggs said:


> There seems to be a problem here between Wobbles and one or two other members, replying to her is like fueling a fire it would be far easier should anyone have a problem with her to add them to your ignore list.............best wishes...........Chris.


I will say it isn't just this forum either, they upset people no matter where they go :mad2:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I will say it isn't just this forum either, they upset people no matter where they go :mad2:


Are you and they on another forum where they've been causing trouble?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can we have this thread back on topic and not a discussion of a banned member.


----------



## xspoofx (Jul 30, 2012)

We are surrounded both sides by cats and i was concerened about our rabbits safety,no need for the worry as ive not seen a single one in our garden since we started letting him run free.
They showed interest in him when he was in his cage,but now couldnt care less which is nice


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My dog supervising feeding time.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MMMTDF said:


> Wow...I came here to learn about rabbits and now I'm not sure I really want to learn from here...It seems like a really vile place.


I'm not sure what you're basing that on? If you're basing it on what's happened with a now-banned user, I can only say to you to read the threads that the user posted, as long-standing users were initially very supportive until advice was thrown back in their face.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about this Wobbles but I don't see the problem with the post. I agree. Why risk it. Everyone who's dog attacks a child apparently knew the dog better than anyone, until that spilt second. Not worth the risk, but hey, it's YOUR risk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I don't know anything about this Wobbles but I don't see the problem with the post. I agree. Why risk it. Everyone who's dog attacks a child apparently knew the dog better than anyone, until that spilt second. Not worth the risk, but hey, it's YOUR risk


The problem ran over several posts, it wasn't just one.

But I won't say anymore before I get my wrist slapped by a mod :aureola:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The problem ran over several posts, it wasn't just one.
> 
> But I won't say anymore before I get my wrist slapped by a mod :aureola:


Oh right, I get ya. I've been [email protected] on posting in rabbit section lately


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Oh right, I get ya. I've been [email protected] on posting in rabbit section lately


Then you should amend that, hmmm how could you make it up to us 

Ohh I know PICS :thumbup:


----------



## suepawz (Jul 1, 2012)

My cats run from the rabbits too! It's a situation I'm very happy with.

My vet said it was good too, as a rabbit kick could do some damage to a cat, she said she had seen a few cases where rabbits have broken cats' jaws!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Then you should amend that, hmmm how could you make it up to us
> 
> Ohh I know PICS :thumbup:




Will get some new ones. It's all bunny snuggles in their camp these days. So very very cute.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My bunnies and cats have always got along fine:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think if you are a responsible pet owner who spends time watching your pets & understanding their body language you know if you can trust them or not. I have had 4 collies and only one i wouldn't have trusted with the rabbits, she was a rescue with a strong work drive and lots of "history". my current one has grown up with the rabbits, who were bigger than him at the start, and he is such a gentle soul. It is down to the nature of the animal concerned & how they are brought up. 

















This was Fergus as a pup with my frenchie doe Flo


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

lopside said:


> i think if you are a responsible pet owner who spends time watching your pets & understanding their body language you know if you can trust them or not. I have had 4 collies and only one i wouldn't have trusted with the rabbits, she was a rescue with a strong work drive and lots of "history". My current one has grown up with the rabbits, who were bigger than him at the start, and he is such a gentle soul. It is down to the nature of the animal concerned & how they are brought up.


here here!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> here here!!!


Are you n me singing from the same hymn sheet?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> had bobby and maisie in their big run yesterday, rusty wondered what was going on so went and had a look. he went up to the bars to have maisie hop over and sniff him and what does he do? RUNS OFF! silly cat is scared of them!
> 
> last time i had bobz on the lead he chased rusty as he wanted to say hello but rusty was scared ha


Cats can and do kill rabbits though!
So dont take no risks!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

lopside said:


> are you n me singing from the same hymn sheet?


oooooooooooo yes!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

DT said:


> Cats *can* and do kill rabbits though!
> So dont take no risks!


yes they *CAN* but that doesnt mean they *WILL*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> yes they *CAN* but that doesnt mean they *WILL*


Personally! I'd rather be safe then sorry
Be very carefull about telling folk their cats won't kill rabbits!
you never know who is reading!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

DT said:


> Personally! I'd rather be safe then sorry
> Be very carefull about telling folk their cats won't kill rabbits!
> you never know who is reading!


im more saying that it isnt that they will kill them, it is possible for them to get along.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> im more saying that it isnt that they will kill them, it is possible for them to get along.


Yes, I will agree with you on that, my cat, billy (RIP) I dont think for one moment that he would have even 'thought' about hurting one.

And I am sure you are right re them getting along.

my concern, and the reason for my post, is that there are numpties out there, not members maybe, that may have both rabbits and cats and could put the two together and leave unattended.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

DT said:


> Yes, I will agree with you on that, my cat, billy (RIP) I dont think for one moment that he would have even 'thought' about hurting one.
> 
> And I am sure you are right re them getting along.
> 
> my concern, and the reason for my post, is that there are numpties out there, not members maybe, that may have both rabbits and cats and could put the two together and leave unattended.


oh no, even i wouldnt do that! attended at all times when together!


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Even when Honey was a baby, he was the pushy one--the cat would always run away from him and she was afraid to come in my room. It was hilarious watching this big cat run from a nine-week-old rabbit (though I never left them alone together, obviously). Now he's close to her size and she'll stay there while he goes up to her and says hi. They basically do their own thing.

"Hi! Youz be my friend?"









"Youz in my wayz."









"I wantz attention morez."


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with a previous post regarding that it's not wise to sweepingly say cats/dogs and rabbits are ok to be together, but as you can see from some of the photos posted, there are some real special animal souls out there who are so gentle that they are friends with other species, they deserve lots of loves & treats! Its up to the owner to assess their own pets nature.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

It probably saw the size of the teeth that that the bun has and ran off.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lopside said:


> My dog supervising feeding time.


Wow he is a beautiful dog


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

A few years back Duke (our dog) did have the opportunity of killing Barney. Barney had got out of his hutch. Duke went into the garden to toilet and came to the patio door barking and scratching. Hubby went out assuming there was an intruder in the garden, Duke led him to Barney. Hubby popped Barney unharmed back in his hutch. 

I have since then allowed Duke and Barney together. I initially put Duke on his harness and leash. The meet and greet went really well.

Barney chooses to lay by the cat pen and it tends to be Bellini who will lay at the side of him. The other two cats will have a sniff and go back to what they were doing.

Betty (female rabbit) doesn't venture over to the cat pen.


----------

